# Sog. toilet



## 90725 (May 1, 2005)

This has probably been covered before, but does anyone know whether these are worth buying and how easy are they to fit d.i.y? Are there any downsides?


----------



## ramos (Nov 1, 2008)

Hi there
Yes it is on here :lol: 
Use the search and there are loads of topics written on the subject.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: <a href=http://www.outdoorbits.com/product_info.php/c*



rmsigrist said:


> *This has probably been covered before*, but does anyone know whether these are worth buying and how easy are they to fit d.i.y? Are there any downsides?


Certainly has!!!  

Suggest you use the Search facility to find enough to keep you happily reading until next Thursday!! (I exaggerate only slightly!   )

Pusser is the bog (whoops, "Sog"  ) expert and will regale you with colourful tales of blowbacks, excessive suction and the like.

Are they any good?

You either like 'em or you don't. There seems to be no half measure - at least not among our members.


----------



## Waggy (Jan 15, 2006)

Had one on our previous van and made sure it was fitted on the new van.

Excellent when used with Biomagic. Would not be without it.

Can't comment on DIY as dealer fitted both times


----------



## 2escapees (Nov 28, 2008)

They are great. No more Chemicals. No smells and totally environmentally friendly.


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

2escapees said:


> They are great. No more Chemicals. No smells and totally environmentally friendly.


Until you empty the thing, however we have a sog factory fitted vents through the roof, no pong! But I still use a little chemical.

Wobby


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

Now on our 3rd van with SOG fitted to all. First 2 DIY fitted. Easy to do Takes no more than an hour. We still use a small amount of chemical just to add a "fragrance". The only unfortunate part of the SOG on the current van is that the SOG filter is on the awning side of the van :lol:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

DJP said:


> The only unfortunate part of the Sog on the current van is that the filter is on the awning side of the van :lol:


That's extremely considerate of you I think.

Now if you all take deep breaths there will be less pong to escape and gas your neighbours. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Aaarrrrgggggghhhhhhh. Sorry - I said THAT word!


----------



## TommyS (Oct 30, 2006)

*SOG*

They are great for removing youths hanging around the side of your van, just open the slide in the toilet. I had a gas generator that created a horrible smell when operated and it did the same job but the youths had to be at the rear of the van.

Oh yes it also good for keeping the smells out of the van, remember to change the filter now and then.

TommyS


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi do a search for Vicdicdoc DIY sog,this is the only way to do it as if you pay around £85 for one to fit it does not make ffinacial sense. £85 will keep you in blue for years,and lots who have them still use a bit of blue stuff etc, 
terry

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-27136-diy.html+sog

this will give you all info on how to DIY


----------



## Fairportgoer (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: <a href=http://www.outdoorbits.com/product_info.php/c*



rmsigrist said:


> This has probably been covered before, but does anyone know whether these are worth buying and how easy are they to fit d.i.y? Are there any downsides?


We have one on our Cheyenne. We went for this option as we are going to be full timers and did not want to mess around with any chemicals.

We have already learnt that it is possible to get a blow back  
I think it is something you will only do once :roll: I hope.

Good luck

Dean & Angela


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

hi the other link does not work so try copy & paste this number 
242538 into the search box
terry


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Good evening!

Not wishing to prolong the pong...  

We have the new Thetford C250CS sog unit fitted, with the carbon filter fitted in the base unit. It vents through the floor. 

I would like to replace the filter, which is in a thin box, about 150mm long, 70 wide and about 20 thick. But I can't find them anywhere. Even our own Outdoorbits can't help. 

The Thetford website and brochure mention the automatic ventilator but no details about the filter or from where it might be purchased!

Does anyone have any ideas as to the whereabouts of such filters? 

PS The present filter has already been shaken and turned! Time for a new one! 

TIA


----------



## aido (May 17, 2005)

*sog*

There is a Sog fitted to our newest van which we picked up last week,Its the first time we had one Fitted.
How does it work ?is it permanantly on ?

Aido


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

Hi, the fan starts when you open the rubber "blade" to use the loo. This opens a micro switch and the fan starts. You need to remember to open and shut the blade fully to start and stop it. 

They are very good and we have no smells inside the bathroom.

I just put a cap full of "Zoflora" into the waste tank in between trips and it keeps it nice and fresh while the van is standing, and we just use water without chemicals when on the road.


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi UncleNorm,try a cooker hood filter cut to size :lol: basicaly the same and will last yrs
terry


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Sog*

My only exerience of SOG Loos is having been immobilised for 6 weeks by a disposal point. Sitting out side the van, unable to move, in the sunshine with the wind in the wrong direction was amost unpleasant experience.
Thet stink like bugeree.

Steve


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

My [DIY] Sog is still working perfectly !
http://www.vicfire.zoomshare.com/1.shtml/Toilet Fan Assembly

I put some cooker filter sheeting inside the housing and it seems to do the job. . . save some money and either make one yourself or buy one and fit it yourself . . an hour tops and its done for life !


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

> We have already learnt that it is possible to get a blow back


Am interested to know how you managed that????


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

*Blow backs...*

Morning!

If, when the slide is opened, the pressure in the holding tank is greater than that outside, then you can get a sudden release of pressure. The air that is released suddenly might have unpleasant content! 

There might be an early warning of such a scenario, however, as the tank pressure might be sufficient to prevent the blade from sliding open. So, if the blade feels stiff, don googles, hard-hat, breathing gear, before opening... and don't be surprised when the shot flies! :wink: :lol:


----------



## sersol (Aug 1, 2005)

As I understand,NO additive should be used with a sog as this could affect the normal breakdown.
Why use additive anyway,unless of course you always eat curry   .


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Quote--We have already learnt that it is possible to get a blow back.

Just to clarify, this will not happen with the Sog.


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

Fairportgoer,
come on, tell us how you managed to get a blow back on a system that can only extract 'fumes' unless you managed to rewire it to run backwards.

UncleNorm, pressure cannot build up in a Sog, unlike a chemical system, since it is always open to atmosphere through the fan blades.


----------



## Fairportgoer (Jun 24, 2008)

aultymer said:


> Fairportgoer,
> come on, tell us how you managed to get a blow back on a system that can only extract 'fumes' unless you managed to rewire it to run backwards.
> 
> UncleNorm, pressure cannot build up in a Sog, unlike a chemical system, since it is always open to atmosphere through the fan blades.


Thank you for making me relive the expirience 

The blowback can occur when emptying.........

If you do not have the cassette level and do not press the yellow button to release the pressure it is possible for the contents to come out of the aforementioned yellow button 

You will only do this once :!:

Regards

Dean


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

I usually just up end the cassette and when I remember I press the button - dozens of emptyings and no blow backs.
You are talking about a Thetford Sog fitted toilet here?



> If you do not have the cassette level and do not press the yellow button to release the pressure


The button on mine only admits air to overcome the vacum caused by the contents leaving so I still can't understand how you get anything out of this valve or how you get a positive pressure in the tank in the first place. Unless of course you seal it up and leave it to ferment for a few days before emptying.

Sorry if the memories are painful but if others are to avoid this we have to work out what caused it.


> You will only do this once Exclamation


I hope to avoid the pleasure, hence my questions.
Has anyone else managed a blow-back on a Sog toilet?


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Here is an explanation.

The tank is normally fitted with a pressure release valve.

The valve is removed to allow fitting of the s o g air take-off hose connection.

When the tank is about to be emptied the s o g hose is removed and a blank plug is fitted in its stead. 

There is thus no pressure release valve.

If the tank warms up or fermentation occurs between the time of removal and the actual process of emptying then positive pressure will build in the tank.

If the positioning of the tank is such that the liquid/solid contents are in the spout then the pressure will be released as the main cap is unscrewed.

Whoosh!!!!!!

It could conceivably also exit via the yellow emptying pressure release button or the main entry point but quite why anyone would press that or open the other prior to unscrewing the main cap I cannot imagine.


----------

